# Sticky  Official Plant Trading Thread



## Brian

As per the title, this is the official plant trading thread. 

If you have any plants for trade, just post here with the following details:

1. Plant name
2. What plant you want for it (if there is a specific one)
3. Your location

And the list will be more comprehensive or detailed as this develops.

Good luck trading people!


----------



## desjardo

Dwarf Chain Sword - 4-6 cutting avail. ***Grows Very fast, Good bottom Cover ****
Would like to find some grass, xmas moss, or something with some color..


----------



## twoheadedfish

as far as colour goes, i've got some sunset hygro you could have. nothing super special, but if you're ever downtown you could liberate some from my tank.


----------



## desjardo

Sweet. I will be heading downtown to meet west this weekend. Are you possibly available to meet?


----------



## twoheadedfish

for sure. i've pm'd you.


----------



## gunnerx

I have a lot of frogbit plants growing in my 29g now. It started as 2 tiny circles but have majorly populated the top of the aquarium. It's almost covered it actually. If anyone is interested, I can give you some.

http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Limnobium_laevigatum.php


----------



## wngt368

lots of Dwarf Sabtuala Stems for trade with any low light plants


----------



## Sunstar

gunnerx said:


> I have a lot of frogbit plants growing in my 29g now. It started as 2 tiny circles but have majorly populated the top of the aquarium. It's almost covered it actually. If anyone is interested, I can give you some.
> 
> http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Limnobium_laevigatum.php


I

'd be interested in it... just wish I had known a while ago....I like that sort of floaty plant thing.


----------



## desjardo

More chain sword runners. Plenty of roots and grows VERY fast. Looking for low light plants.


----------



## characinfan

*plants for trade*

I'll take any low light thing. I'm still looking for something my guys don't eat. The #1 thing I'd like to try is a Madagascar sword.

I don't have anything to trade for plants except for

1) non-aquatic plants (anybody want some persimmon tree seedlings or jade plants, or a coffee tree?)

2) snails!


----------



## blossom112

ok .... sorting and i would like to try trading .....

I dont know the names ...... but i have way too many .......
please name 4 me .thanks .
IM still sorting so more to come .
Going to cut the moss tooo!!!

any light ..pictures please........will trade anything ...(except anything xrated lol)


----------



## zenkeri

Hi blossom112 looks like in the first two photos bacopa monera, or bacopa carolina and in the last two lobelia cardinalis they start out as a short puple plant but sadly when grown in tank changes to green. I'm new to the forum would like to trade, I've a large variety of plants and often have to throw them out. If interested let me know. I'm in Scarborough


----------



## blossom112

oh yes for sure would love too .
I just got some more and have to make a trip for more too .
So tomorrow i will be planting ...
Awesome you are in scarbrough too (closer by bus ...)
Let me get planted and get some new pics up and your welcome to come get some clippings either we go to you or you come here no matter .
I send you pics you can choose what you would like  
Thanks Doreen

P.S stop throwing them out lol join everyone here they are all nice people !!!!
Welcome to gta


----------



## characinfan

blossom112 said:


> will trade anything ...(except anything xrated lol)


How about dishes? http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/hsh/988672856.html

I'm serious!!


----------



## blossom112

Are they your dishes ?
If they were corelle i would jump on it ...........i break dishes all the time have to buy 2 sets every year .
Those fine china dishes would not last in my house !!!!
if it wont upset you they will be broken in less then a year rolmao
I will be adding some plants from the list of what i want so you may want to wait a bit !


----------



## characinfan

blossom112 said:


> Are they your dishes ?
> If they were corelle i would jump on it ...........i break dishes all the time have to buy 2 sets every year .
> Those fine china dishes would not last in my house !!!!
> if it wont upset you they will be broken in less then a year rolmao
> I will be adding some plants from the list of what i want so you may want to wait a bit !


Yes, they're my dishes. I hope they will be my former dishes soon! (Since they have gold rims, they're not microwaveable).

They are not Corelle. They're normal porcelain. It won't upset me if whoever buys them breaks them!


----------



## ArcLyte

Ok about to do a trimming this weekend or the following weekend. Going to be a lot of trimming to do after I've stopped dosing of ferts. Will have some rotala indica, java moss, java ferns, baby vals to trade. In Willowdale North York area. let me know what you have.


----------



## shadow_cruiser

Looks like this thread gets no activity. Can it be moved to BST?


----------



## Ciddian

forgive me.. LOL but what is BST?


----------



## carmenh

Buy, sell, and trade?


----------



## mauve

shadow_cruiser said:


> Looks like this thread gets no activity. Can it be moved to BST?


No, it'll revive


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

1. Hygrophila
2. Any hardy plant which do not require CO2 and fert, high lighting can be provided
3. Don Mills and Steeles

I currently have a growing forest of Hygrophila Polysperma in a snail-free tank. This is a hardy plant that does not make any demands, grows in all kinds of lighting but thrives in medium to high lighting, the growth is fast and 10 stems can quickly double, just trim it when it gets to about 8 inches long, which in general takes a few weeks and then replant the trimmings and you got yourself another plant. I am looking to trade for other hardy plants to add some diversity to my tank. This is the perfect chance to experiment with other plants.


----------



## mauve

Hey guys.
I have 2 nice specimens of Vallisneria spiralis. I will trade them for a smaller straight leafed variety. I need it asap because I am setting up a planted tank and time is of an essence.
Thanksssss!


----------



## hcnbessell

HI I,M LOOKING FOR SOME BLYXA JAPONICA ,i HAVE LOADS OF PLANTS AND MOSSES TO TRADE OR WILL BUY.


----------



## Darkblade48

hcnbessell said:


> HI I,M LOOKING FOR SOME BLYXA JAPONICA ,i HAVE LOADS OF PLANTS AND MOSSES TO TRADE OR WILL BUY.


No need to type in capitals.

I would check the Buy/Sell forums; people often have lots of plants for sale.

I had some _Blyxa japonica_ for sale a while back as well, but I travel back and forth between Scarborough/London, so...


----------



## zenkeri

*I have some blyxa Japonica*

Hey there hcnbessell I have some if you like. What kind of mosses do you have. would be interested in some fissiden or flame moss. I have many other plants too so you can check it out if you come by. I'm near Warden and Steeles area.


----------



## hcnbessell

Hi , i have flame, fissedens fontanus , fisseds sporchyiodes,taiwan ,xmas,stringy mosses ,some dodgy looking pearl moss,loads of riccia, loads of bunched stuff , some pogostemon helfrie(danoi)
pogostemon stellatus, pellia,anubius,nana, nana petit, several java fern types, all to trade, p.m. me if interested..

thanks , Rich


----------



## mauve

*my Sagittaria for your Dwarf Hairgrass, Brazilian Micro Sword*

Hi,
I have a good bit of Sagittaria, and I 'd like to trade some of it for Dwarf Hairgrass and/or Brazilian Micro Sword.
Please, let me know whacha got.
Thanks.


----------



## Russgro

I have plants for trade.

Alternanthera reineckii 'Roseafolia'
Alternanthera reineckii 'Small Leaves'
Echinodorus amazonicus- amazon sword
Green Cabomba

Looking for some glosso, and dwarf hairgrss


----------



## carbonlist

Hi, I'm looking for some plants that would work with german blue rams. I am starting a new planted aquarium. Currently, I do not have any clippings to trade but am more than willing to purchase plants off you guys.

Thanks,
Carb


----------



## hcnbessell

carbonlist said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some plants that would work with german blue rams. I am starting a new planted aquarium. Currently, I do not have any clippings to trade but am more than willing to purchase plants off you guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Carb


i have some plants you can have


----------



## carmenh

I'm in Burlington (same as prev poster) and can give you some vals and crypts as well if you head out this way...

Carmen



carbonlist said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some plants that would work with german blue rams. I am starting a new planted aquarium. Currently, I do not have any clippings to trade but am more than willing to purchase plants off you guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Carb


----------



## mauve

Hi guys,
does anyone need sagittaria (smallish variety)?
I have some surplus.
Lemme know. We can trade or just take some from me.


----------



## hcnbessell

loads of salvinia floating plant ,fern , free to anyone who wants some


----------



## mauve

I have a large Amazon Sword and some Crypts.
I will trade them for a nice manzanita piece of wood.


----------



## Russgro

Large amazon sword and 4 stem of rosefolia, for free if anyone in oakville areas wants it.


----------



## edo100

Looking for free or cheap aquarium plants. I'm a new to this hobby so I don't got anything worth while to trade. Could use anything, I like the way star grass looks. I got a 30g and a 10g.


----------



## Tyraar

Russgro, I'll take it..Im in oakville ford drive and upper middle..I am just starting a tank..if you have it Ill take it


----------



## sitetools

I'm looking for some freebies if anyone has any plants or cutting that I could pickup. I had to re-start my tanks (2x 25g, 2x 10g) a month ago after having snail probs from some purchased plants from both petsmart and bigals.

I don't really have anything at the moment to trade because of the snail prob.

I live near Woodbine Ave and Danforth Avenue. But I will be up in Brampton (Hwy 7 (queen street) and Hwy 50 area) on Tuesday night after 6pm.


----------



## DZinck

I have java fern that is just now sprouting new smaller plants off the larger plants, will be willing to trade these once I begin getting them a little larger to sell.
I also have very long pieces of cabomba I'd be willing to trade.
PM me if you have some different plants you are looking to trade (meetup is near mavis/401 in Mississauga).


----------



## Beijing08

HC for sale or trade for 75/100w heater
I have too much HC...like enough for a 25 gallon tank covered in this stuff. 
it's in my 55gallon which I'm selling tomorrow, so if anyone wants some, come and get them.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19765


----------



## DZinck

Want to trade for lots of moss in the mississauga area! Also willing to purchase!
PM me before I end up at menagerie's (sp?).


----------



## rich

*plants*

hi all im looking for some anubias and java ferns /vals ....need to add some real plants in my topheus tank that they wont eat lol .. sorry i dont have any plants to trade willing to pay .. thank you


----------



## lemuj

I will have a lot of Taiwan moss(about a sandwich bag) that I want to trade for narrow leaf java fern.


----------



## kyle

*Plants*

I have the following plants available for trade or sale;

*Lots of;*
Java Moss
Water Hyacynths
Red Mangroves
Star Grass
Ludwiga Repens
Red Tiger Lotus
Rotala rotundifolia 
Amazon Swords

I can also attach the java ferns to Coconut Caves and Driftwood with caves

*Moderate to Small Amounts of;*
Java Fern (Broad Leaf)
Java Fern (Windelev)
Rotala wallichii 
Limnophilia Amoratica
Various Crypts
Ammania sp. "Bonsai"
Hydrotriche hottoniiflora

*I am very Interested in; but Not Limited to (let me know what you have)*
Downoi Pogostemon helferi
Tonina sp. "Belem"
Ammania gracilis 
Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba" (HC)
Pogostemon sp. "Australia"
Fissedens
Pellia
Eriocoulons
Tonina fluviatilis 
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata "Cuba"

I live in Etobicoke

Thx


----------



## cliff

I've got a bunch of duckweed - enough to cover 1.5-2 30*12 tanks - that I'd like to trade/give away - If you have any other plant/moss in return it would be appreciated, but by no means required.


----------



## ThaChingster

Glossotigma 

Markham (16th and warden)
Looking for dwarf hairgrass or lilaeopsis / any red plants
Or livestock


----------



## default

some plants. let me know if interested.
-large amazon swords
-tons of java fern and anubias (nana/barteri)
-DHG
-tons of vals. (italian)


----------



## kevgsp

Looking for marsilea minuta.

I have to trade:

java fern
hygro cory
hygro sunset
mini twister val
jungle val
taiwan moss
tiger lotus
crypts
cabomba 
dwarf sag


----------



## Ron Jung

*Anubius nana 'Petite' and Echinodorus cordifolius 'Marble Queen'for trade*

As the title says I have some anubius nana 'Petite for trade. Also have Echinodorus cordifolius 'Marble Queen' babies

Looking for:
Chain sword
Crinums any tpye especially calamistratum
Aponogeton ulvaceous 
Aponogeton undulatus stachysporus 
min corkscrew val aka mini twist val.


----------



## DaFishMan

*Val spiralis, E angustafolius, taiwan moss, flame moss, for trade only.*

I'm in richmond hill, work in markham and frequent scarb (midland/eglington area)

You will prob also get a hitchhiker - fancy mts snails - also for trade.

The vals are nice thin leaves and can grow over 2 ft in length, growing like wildfire atm. The mosses I only have a small amount could do around half a golf ball size.

The e angustifolius may be e tenellus but it was over 8 inches high when I bought it. It's more compact in my tank quite resembling e tenellus.

Wanted plants: P helferi (downoi). pearlgrass, najas grass, e latifolius, dwarf hairgrass. Other SA plants or interesting plants - I may start my first emerse setup soon so may need stuff to experiment with.

Wanted mosses even pinch size: Erect, Willow.

Other things I'd accept. Pure endlers, shrimp, red ramshorn snails. Interesting driftwood bits even small.


----------



## AquaticPulse

*Amazon Swords*

I got one 6 inch amazon sword, two 13 inch amazon sword. Looking for some floating plants or low light plants


----------



## tranceaddict

got foxtail, or hornwort stems. 
Pictures attactched are not mine, just examples of how it looks under (1)high light and (2)low light.


----------



## mkblitz

Hi there, does anyone have any grosso (sp?) or floor carpeting plants for trade or sale? Please leave a message here or PM me. 

I'm afraid I don't have much to trade except for javafern, javamoss, amublia ceylon and rotala rotundisfolia, sale may be your preference


----------



## Kan

mkblitz said:


> Hi there, does anyone have any grosso (sp?) or floor carpeting plants for trade or sale? Please leave a message here or PM me.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't have much to trade except for javafern, javamoss, amublia and rotala rotundis, sale may be your preference


pm sent


----------



## Nomo

Don't really have anything to trade since I just started a planted tank.Right now I have taiwan moss, riccia, HC, red ludwigia, pelia, rosenervig that I just planted in. I am looking for any new plants to add to my tank. I am in located in Hamilton. I have nothing to trade for in return so I will just pay a price for the exchange


----------



## dragon1974

Starting a planted tank, looking for plants in relation to Discus, Rams, Cardis etc (carpet plants etc). Let me know via pm


----------



## iBetta

i frequent in york region and im at richmond hill most of the time. got marsilia, red ludwigia and sunset hygro. looking for nano marimo moss balls! and lots!


----------



## Sameer

I see someone has bumped this thread. I got beautiful plants for sale atm. I can trade for $$ + rare plants for them.

Topic
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37506

The only plant that Im interested in atm is UG the foreground plant. Besides that, I havent seen any interesting plants on sale on GTAA or anywhere in the GTA.

location: Don Mills and Eglinton. The only way I can do the trade is if you drop by my place.


----------



## dragon1974

Hey guys,

I have about 2 buckets of plant clippings from a number of members (GaryC and baozi2089 mainly). I was doing some planting and I ran out of room, so if anyone wants to trade for them please let me know. I work around York Mills and Don Mills so I can bring them with me to make it easier for anyone whose willing.

Update, wouldn't mind trading for some HC Cuba


----------



## pyrrolin

*Kingston plants wanted*

I am in Kingston and would love something like pelia or ricca or something similar that can carpet buttom and driftwood.

Is there anyone who comes to kingston or could shipping be cheap?


----------



## dragon1974

pyrrolin said:


> I am in Kingston and would love something like pelia or ricca or something similar that can carpet buttom and driftwood.
> 
> Is there anyone who comes to kingston or could shipping be cheap?


Don't have any of those...All plants will end up in the back lawn later this week as they remained in a bucket too long


----------



## pyrrolin

I had a huge amount of clippings that I posted on kijiji to give away and I had a few emails but nobody ever showed up to take some. I ended up tossing out what would cost well over $100 bucks to buy in a store. Maybe the person who emailed today will actually come get some. I am not going to clip anything until they actually show up.


----------



## LTPGuy

*An Idea for this great thread*

Hi Everyone,

First, thank you Brian for starting this awesome thread.

In this hobby, planted aquaria is my first love. I am continually learning, and on discovering of GTAA, I've learned so much more.

It was a post by Diagnosis offering free bucket of plant clippings which further boosted my interest and love for this aspect of the hobby.

This thread it exactly what I was looking for in the spirit of furthering this hobby.

I have two ideas that I would like to suggest and want to hear some feed back on.

First, I would like to offer to write a script to summarize what everyone has to offer/wanted in a table format.

The table listing what you have to offer can be updated weekly and will be posted with details such as Your ID, Scientific & Common Name, Light Requirements, Brief Description and what you're looking for.

This script works, by sending an email to "TBD" which includes the details listed above in a format of 1 item per email, and 1 field per line in the email. For example, I am offering Java Moss and looking for Xmas Moss:

_LTPGuy
Java Moss/Taxiphyllum Barbieri
Low-High
(Taken from Wikipedia - Java Moss does not require any special attention. It accepts all kind of waters, even weakly brackish, and all kind of light qualities. LF Xmas Moss.​_
The email will be parse by the script, and the details summarized in a table format and posted on this thread.

As this thread was started by Brian, I would need his permission to do this. I can run the script on my computer, or I can send the script to Brian and let him run it on his computer. The script will be written and compiled with AutoHotkey.

This is the initial concept so I welcome any comment or suggestion.

Secondly, I wonder if there are enough interest for a plant swap meet. No selling, just trading and giveaway. We can have discussion on very aspect of planted aquaria.

The biggest problem right now is a venue for the event. In the summer, we can meet at a park. Near my place, there is a huge park, with plenty of street parking. It's free and you can talk as loudly as you want.

Please let me know if I should start a separate thread for this. I am not very good with etiquette, and apologize in advance.


----------



## Yann

*Free Plants*

Hi all,

Just finished moving my heavily planted tanks to a new home and have many plants left over. I am located near Dufferin & College St. and can arrange to be around at any point on Wednesday Dec 4th if any of you lovely people could use them.

I have:



HC "Cuba" (LOTS & LOTS)
Rotala vietnam (about 15-20 stems)
Dwarf Rotala rutundafolia #2 (10 stems)
Balyxa Japonica (4-5 stems)
Cryptocoryne Balansae (6 stems)
Christmas Moss (about 10" square)
Phoenix Moss (about a fist size amount) [Claimed]
Taiwanese Moss (about 6" square)
Java Fern
Dwarf HG
Red Tiger Lotus (2 plants and a bulb)
Anubias var. nana petite (lots) [Some of it had some BBA, tomorrow will be end of a 3 day black out on it so it should be gtg)
Anubias (1 Rhizome with about 5-6 leaves of a larger variety, unsure which one though)

I'll Check back here this evening and give anyone my cell# who's interested.

Cheers!


----------



## dragon1974

Yann said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just finished moving my heavily planted tanks to a new home and have many plants left over. I am located near Dufferin & College St. and can arrange to be around at any point on Wednesday Dec 4th if any of you lovely people could use them.
> 
> I have:
> 
> 
> 
> HC "Cuba" (LOTS & LOTS)
> Rotala vietnam (about 15-20 stems)
> Dwarf Rotala rutundafolia #2 (10 stems)
> Balyxa Japonica (4-5 stems)
> Christmas Moss (about 10" square)
> Phoenix Moss (about a fist size amount)
> Taiwanese Moss (about 6" square)
> Java Fern
> Dwarf HG
> Red Tiger Lotus (2 plants and a bulb)
> Anubias var. nana petite (lots) [Some of it had some BBA, tomorrow will be end of a 3 day black out on it so it should be gtg)
> Anubias (1 Rhizome with about 5-6 leaves of a larger variety, unsure which one though)
> 
> I'll Check back here this evening and give anyone my cell# who's interested.
> 
> Cheers!


WOuld love some plants but since moving out of the core I'm never DT. Are you ever in the Markham area?


----------



## mkblitz

I'm probably going to get rid of some rotala rotund- out of my tank soon. 

Approx. 20-30 stems I can get rid of, all over six inches tall. 

I don't use enough light and nutrients to get them really lush but when I paid more attention to the tank they grew fast and thick. They're easy to reproduce so you won't need to start with too many to get a forest of them.

PM me directly, I won't check this thread frequently. I'm in the Bayview/Hwy 7 area. I'm open to trades or you can have them as long as they don't go to waste


----------



## Yann

Hi Dragon1974, 

Unfortunately I am rarely out of the DT core unless it's to visit a not so LFS or camping.
I could keep things going with clamp lamps and buckets for a couple extra days if you could find a way down town, but that's the best I can do I'm afraid.


----------



## ccmerlot

*free java fern*

Hiya:
I have some java fern available, free to a good home. Hard to find this plant in the LFS last i checked (tho i haven't shopped for plants in a long while). It is quite slow in growth (my overgrown tank took years), virtually indestructible, fine with low light, and the only plant my rescued common goldfish hasn't ripped to pieces. It doesn't need any particular soil or substrata. it grows about 4- 6 inches in height with long slender deep green leaves, I really need to cut it back, but don't want to just throw it out.
I am in Toronto, a bit west of High Park, near the lakeshore.
See attached pic of my 15 gal. hexagonal tank where Ostie lives.


----------



## Ron Jung

You have been pm'd

Thanks.
Ron.


----------



## planter

I'm interested in the Java fern. I have a few plants I can trade with. PM me if you still have it and I'll give you a list of what I have.


----------



## MarkG

Is this thread still alive... doesn't look like anything has been posted for about a year.


----------



## infolific

MarkG said:


> Is this thread still alive... doesn't look like anything has been posted for about a year.


I haven't seen this thread used. Everyone seems starts a new thread with what they've got and/or want.


----------



## Jeepcarpenter

Actually hadn't noticed this thread yet.. thought the marketplace was the only spot for. Will use from now on. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebthet78

I think most people use the buy sell area for plants to list what they are looking for or trading. It seems much more organized that way.


----------



## infolific

Nebthet78 said:


> I think most people use the buy sell area for plants to list what they are looking for or trading. It seems much more organized that way.


Agreed. You get to use your own title which others can easily browse and decide whether to read. Not to mention that you can close your thread once it's no longer applicable.


----------



## Matthew RJ

Bump ...Mount Albert / Newmarket - I may have some crypt to share. LF pearl weed?


----------

